# Any luck??



## the_butcher (Jun 3, 2014)

Has anybody had any luck fishing lately?
I've fished from seabrook, bacliff to sportsman Rd with very little to show. Anyone doing any better?? Which time of day is producing right now.....obviously from 0600 to lunch just isn't doing it.. or is it me!!


----------



## Clemson_Fish (Jun 1, 2014)

I fished sportsmans rd and at the end of 8 mile road yesterday from 2:00pm to about 8:00 pm with only one trout and a small red to show. Its been really slow and we were using live and dead shrimp as well as a ton of artificals.


----------



## Spinozopterus (Nov 17, 2009)

Hit sportsman road saturday afternoon/evening in my yak. It was slooooooowwwwww. Caught a little trout on artrificials while the tide was still moving, but with the low tide and steady wind it didnt seem like much was happening out there. Schools of mullet were jumping happy and carefree...


----------

